# Anyone from the Lethbridge area?



## DPittman (Aug 27, 2016)

Hi Folks,

I feel like I am miss out on lots of good learning opportunities by not being physically closer to the Calgary area. I'm in the deep south area of Alberta and think there must be some active home machinists in the Lethbridge area????

DPittman


----------



## Janger (Aug 27, 2016)

Well we've got members from all over. Post! We will respond. Especially if there are pictures. But follow the site intro so the anti spam dosent catch you.


----------



## Jwest7788 (Aug 27, 2016)

DPittman said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I feel like I am miss out on lots of good learning opportunities by not being physically closer to the Calgary area. I'm in the deep south area of Alberta and think there must be some active home machinists in the Lethbridge area????
> 
> DPittman


I think a big part of the Calgary area base is simply due to it being where we started, where we started hosting meetups etc!

Our hope is to grow nation wide, likely alberta wide will be the first box to check though!

JW


----------



## DPittman (Aug 27, 2016)

Jwest7788 said:


> I think a big part of the Calgary area base is simply due to it being where we started, where we started hosting meetups etc!
> 
> Our hope is to grow nation wide, likely alberta wide will be the first box to check though!
> 
> JW


Yes understood and my comment certainly wasn't a complaint, just I see people from everywhere but from down in my neck of woods.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Aug 30, 2016)

DPittman said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I feel like I am miss out on lots of good learning opportunities by not being physically closer to the Calgary area. I'm in the deep south area of Alberta and think there must be some active home machinists in the Lethbridge area????
> 
> DPittman


Welcome -- I just joined recently too. I was born in Lethbridge. Very nice people. Now that I am older and have lived in Calgary most of my life I remember that a smaller city was much more relaxing. I'm sure some home machinists from Lethbridge will emerge from this forum soon. I had to smile when I saw your post because when I was little my uncle owned a business downtown (now Stafford Dr & 4th Ave) called Heinitz Printers & Stationers Ltd. As a kid I wondered through all these old printers in the back room when all the staff left. They even had Linotype machines. Every one of those old time printers was a machinist out of necessity. They ALL had machine shops in their garages because they had to make their own parts and repairs for the presses, Linotypes, ruling machines, etc. Some of them ended up in museums around Alberta. If you ever get a chance there is a great documentary on iTunes called _Linotype: The Film_. They were one of the most complicated machines ever invented, and operators were very often machinists. My uncle's print shop had a small repair shop in it, but mostly the old timers just took parts home to fix them. These guys were in their 80's and 90's and machined parts for these things like it was the only thing keeping them alive. Great memories. Anyways, welcome aboard!


----------



## DPittman (Aug 31, 2016)

Thanks for the welcome and for tweaking my interest about Linotyp machines. I haven't had a chance yet to watch that whole movie you suggested but watched a few short youtube clips about Linotypes. Wow what a contraption!!! I am amazed how such gizmos can be dreamt up and built by amazing minds. Those machines remind me of old screw making machines, which are also amazing contraptions  of moving parts.

By the way, Lethbridge is no longer a slow paced small city like it once was. At least not for a small villager like me who remembers it much differently.


----------



## Taylor (Sep 1, 2016)

DPittman said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I feel like I am miss out on lots of good learning opportunities by not being physically closer to the Calgary area. I'm in the deep south area of Alberta and think there must be some active home machinists in the Lethbridge area????
> 
> DPittman


Your not the only one


----------



## smurray (Sep 15, 2016)

Welcome - I am not in Lethbridge but am in the deep south as well just west of you in Cardston.  Have a friend of mine here in Cardston who is also a home machinist and a brother about 15 miles down the road who dabbles in it as well.  For a short time we had a small group of home shop machinists but the group eventually disbanded for a variety of reasons. Glad to hear from you through this forum.


----------



## smurray (Sep 15, 2016)

@Taylor , where are you in relation to Lethbridge?  It is nice to be able to hook up with people who have the same interests.  By the way, welcome as well!


----------

